

Zuckerberg’s Loan Gives New Meaning To The 1% - DanielBMarkham
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-07-16/zuckerberg-s-loan-gives-new-meaning-to-the-1-mortgages.html

======
HockeyPlayer
The main reason it is so cheap is that he is not locking in a rate. Regular
borrowers who are willing to have their rate adjust monthly can also get great
rates.

~~~
will_work4tears
Do you think the fact that he can pay off the loan many times over helps? I
mean if I were a bank, 1% is better than no interest if he pays it off.

~~~
briandear
Anyone can get that rate if they're doing adjustable rate mortgages. But ARMs
are what contributed to the housing crisis -- they're not a smart loan if one
is dependent on a paycheck.

*by anyone I mean those with qualifying credit..

------
malandrew
The moment the rate is adjusted and it rises above inflation he could just pay
it off in full.

